# Generador de señales-Proteus , AM y FM??



## jninazunta (Dic 8, 2013)

He empezado a utilizar proteus y estoy probandolo el generador de senales. En el generador hay dos botones que dicen AM y FM. Mi pregunta es: Se puede obtener ese tipo de senales con este elemento?? como lo visualizo en el osciloscopio?? y tb me gustaria escuchar como suena... 
ya lo hice con las ondas cuadradas, triangular y senoidal que tiene el generador en un filtro utilizando operacionales..
De antemano.. gracias!!


----------



## chepachon (Dic 8, 2013)

No sé si se pueda en el Proteus, pero he visto que en el simulink de Matlab hay bloques de los diferentes tipos de transmisión/Recepción que hay, inclusive simuladores de ruido. Bastante interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Vick (Dic 16, 2013)

Esas terminales sirven para generar una señal modulada en amplitud o frecuencia según la que uses, se inyecta una señal ya sea en AM o FM y el generador la modulará a la salida. La señal del generador será la portadora y la señal externa la moduladora.

Eso es todo lo que hacen las terminales AM o FM, simplemente si necesitas modular alguna señal externa, ya sea de un circuito, o incluso de otro generador de señales...


----------

